# My SDX15 extension Flip video



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright, this is DIY audio geeky and bassheadish, and I resemble both of these. When I get home from work in the morning, put the kids on the bus, and the wife and neighbors are off to work, I love kicking the grills off and watching my CSS SDX15s move when they shake the house. I made this little video showing how seemingly slow these subs move on a stepped sweep down to 10ish hz. It's the kind of bass that gets the EP4000 humming along, a quessy feeling in my stomach, the art on the wall rattles askew, and photos on the table flip over as they dance around from the vibration and then fall over - so the awesome kind of responsive bass that you hope to get when you risk your DIY build.

This is a track that one of the other DIYers on here mentioned and I had to put it to use: The Four of Us are Dying, by Nine Inch Nails, the album, The Slip.






the whole track:


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

My friend on the avsforum mentioned this track the other day. I will give it a roll on my dual Q18's in their 12hz tune. Sounds like its gonna be alot off fun. I just wish I had a decent camera to take a vid.

cheers

Graham


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck keeping your eyes in focus with the q18s Graham! Maybe it was on AVS forum where I heard it


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ive just found a flac format version off that album. Will get back with my thoughts.

Lovely subs by the way. Can't wait until the new drivers come out.


cheers

Graham


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks! Couldn't have made them sound as nice without help from folks on the Shack.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

pretty cool, but if you manage to get your lighting a little brighter, i bet the cam would record more FPS and it would look even smoother.

I've got a single SDX15, and i can only imagine what running a pair would feel like.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good looking sub. I have the same goofy/geeky addiction with watching the sub move, there is something about that is fasinating or i'm just weird.:nerd:


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

something about woofers, its just fun to watch a large diameter driver move so effortlessly so far... One of my favorite drivers for woofer extention, is coincidentally, the RE XXX 18"

If you're not against rap and want some good tracks to get the woofer moving you should look up

tech n9ne - demons
tech n9ne - hunterish
wiz khalifa - on my level feat. too short
and one of my all time favorite tracks for discerning sloppyness on drums, Tool - Prison Sex (not rap)

if you do listen to these, please remember that MP3's aren't very good, and you actually want to find .FLAC versions of these songs.
my copy of the tool track is recorded at 3243kbps, lol. mp3's cap out at 320.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Binary said:


> something about woofers, its just fun to watch a large diameter driver move so effortlessly so far... One of my favorite drivers for woofer extention, is coincidentally, the RE XXX 18"
> 
> If you're not against rap and want some good tracks to get the woofer moving you should look up
> 
> ...


Tech is a fellow KC guy too, good tracks. His marketing lab is about 5 minutes from my house in the 'burbs!


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I need copies of his cds. and by copies, i mean originals!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/artist/Tech+N9ne/a/albums.htm - ship's to Canada for $4.99

Amazon has some disks 

I'll check with my friend too


----------

